# Upgrading base openssl



## orjan- (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm new to freebsd and trying to set up a typical webserver/database server jail. The host is the latest freenas-11.2U5 and the jail is running 11.2-RELEASE-p10. The current base openssl version is 1.0.2o and I would like to upgrade openssl to the latest 1.0.2s and have everything linked against 1.0.2s.

What is the correct/best way of achieving this?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 4, 2019)

The best way to achieve this is to use the newest openssl from the FreeNAS ports/packages system.
For example in the ports tree for FreeBSD we have security/openssl111 available to FreeBSD 11 & 12.
So check and see what your package/ports system uses. If it has openssl111 then use that.
I think you are better served trying to sync to the newest version.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2019)

orjan- said:


> The host is the latest freenas-11.2U5


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

